# Chev.wall plaque



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

For the Chev.PU Lover

Just a Chev.wall plaque with a new way to finish the edges (book edge)
Comes out looking like a closed book.. 
Best viewed with the F11 key.

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice one Bob.... from another bowtie fan  so what bit did you use to achieve the book look! 

corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

challagan said:


> Nice one Bob.... from another bowtie fan  so what bit did you use to achieve the book look!
> 
> corey


-----------

Hi Corey

I drive FORDS  But I like Chev. PU's also, both my sons drive Chev.PU's and I made a wall plaque and my son Lee asked for it so I made one more for me, the bit I use was one I had chucked up in the table so just use it ,but it can be just about any bead cutting bit....

The one in the router was this one below ▼
Stacked Flute and Bead Bit
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_flute.html

Just as a side note...the bit makes a great lid for boxes if you use all of it...
the flute and the bead at one time and just leave a 1/8" to 1/4" lip under the flute cut.

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Great Bob, I think I have a bit similar to that! The son has a Ford PU, I still let him park it in the driveway though ....  Damn oil leak!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

challagan said:


> Great Bob, I think I have a bit similar to that! The son has a Ford PU, I still let him park it in the driveway though ....  Damn oil leak!
> 
> Corey


FORD's Yep they are but you can fix them with just a bit wire    I'm still driving my 1980 F250   because I can fix just about anything on it. unlike the new ones. 

Bj


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Good look'n truck Bj. Looks like you just drove off the show room floor.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks George

It's going on 27 years old but still in good shape and it has a 460 V8 I put in and it has real bumpers on it   LOL 

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow, very nice looking Bj!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Corey

I like RED and my 84 Vet. is the same color   just like my 82 Bike, got to have TOYS.
Stuck in the 80's I guess , I guess it's time to sell the 650 MAX Bike it has 5,100 miles on it and I didn't ride it last year at all , I got it in a basket or two then put it all back into one great bike  getting to old to ride it .... that should make the BOSS happy we just paid for a year of Insurance on it and new 08 plate sticker... 




Bj


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Chevy 2*

Bob nice project. What did you use to make it? Here's one I woodburned for someone who races the Chev.

Gary


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gary

Thanks and you always do nice work 

The Chev. was a hard one to make I had to push the enter buttom 3 times on the machine to get it done   LOL 
And it took 30 mins. to make the craving it total..  

Every time I make a new one it gets me how well it turns out and how long it would take me to hand crave it by hand and some hard to find craving tools..
The router bit is the true key to the machine and the built in computer .

The machine I have to do this type of carving is called a 
CarveWright Woodworking System
http://www.carvewright.com/

It will do just about any type of carving ,signs,3D art work,etc.14" wide to 8 feet long or more

The one below, I DIDN'T make it ,one of the guys of the CraveWright forum did it, but it's one of the best I have seen. 
I have not got the gutts to try it yet..
Just side note,,,it must have been a hard one to make, note the gap on the legs of the 3D art work , one has no gap and one has a gap, looks like it took a time or two to get it done right without breaking the part.

The machine is so smart it leave a tab(s) on the side of the craving to support it... it's about 1/8" thick the norm...you can see it in the 4th picture.
It's a two run job that's to say it will do the front then it must be remove and turned over to do the back side. 

But it's neat one and the great work this machine can do..


Bj 

--------------
--------------



seawolf21 said:


> Bob nice project. What did you use to make it? Here's one I woodburned for someone who races the Chev.
> 
> Gary


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

Geez Bob I just watched the video. What a machine! I bet it set you back a pretty penney. Now if they can come up with a woodburning machine.

Gary


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gary

I think they have come up with one  , I saw one at Steel Inc. it was a CNC machine that would cut 3 1/2" thick steel and I'm sure it could be be used with just little less gas and a bit of rework    and it would do wood burning all day long I'm sure...   LOL ,but just a bit over kill maybe 

I was amaze what it did, the parts came out like they had been stamped out.

Price ,you now can find them on eBay at the right price new and used and some great deals.. going as low as 800.oo bucks or less but asis , but the Fac.(CraveWright) can fix them at the right price also...most are user error return type...or I give up type...

Most are under the Sears brand name...it's takes a learning curve to use them...it's new type of machine and most user don't get it.

Bj 





seawolf21 said:


> Geez Bob I just watched the video. What a machine! I bet it set you back a pretty penney. Now if they can come up with a woodburning machine.
> 
> Gary


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> For the Chev.PU Lover
> 
> Just a Chev.wall plaque with a new way to finish the edges (book edge)
> Comes out looking like a closed book..
> ...


WOW!!

Nice job!!

How many bits did it take?

How long did it take to carvewright it? ... I know they are very S L O W !!


----------

